# materials science



## mohandes_md (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أنا طالب بالفرقة الأولي قسم تعدين 
ومن أهم المواد الدراسية 
materials science
أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين إمدادي بأي كتب أو مراجع عن هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

